
Letter to a Young Woman in Engineering - infinite8s
https://medium.com/@carbonrobotics/letter-to-a-young-woman-in-engineering-600fe4479937
======
rsingla
I'm happy to see this small act of encouragement. While this letter may not go
viral, it is the small effort and this "unsolicited advice" that leaves great
positive impressions on young engineers (men or women).

